# What up CALI. Riders!



## Guest (Sep 6, 2009)

If anyone on here is from cali represent ... I live in the north and ride the south shore. Let me hear ya!
:cheeky4:


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

sup dude! i also live in cali but i mainly ride the south, i go as far north as mammoth 
hopefully i'll venture a bit farther north this winter


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Yo.. I live "hella" far now but use to live in Folsom. I am doing a Cali trip for boarding this year to meet some friends from Reno and Sac/Folsom area. I was planning on coming out and hitting 2-3 places.

So far I have been thinking Northstar, Heavenly (its discounted with my CO pass) and maybe Bear Valley. I know Bear is a little off the path but is it worth going to? What about Heavenly? Northstar is a stop I have to make!! Any places I am overlooking? TIA!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

All are yuppie havens ... go to sierra at tahoe for the real shit


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

California is the center of the world in every aspect thought possible. You've got everything here, don't understand why people aren't flocking here- oh wait, they are. yuuuuuup.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Dude cali may have everything ... including hella fukn crime ... shit load of gangs .... and rude ass millionaires and poor folk alike. Been here to long I'm out!!


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Snow_omen said:


> Dude cali may have everything ... including hella fukn crime ... shit load of gangs .... and rude ass millionaires and poor folk alike. Been here to long I'm out!!


no on said you had to stay, but it's not like we want you to leave.


----------

